# experience with BYOC (build your own clone) kits?



## MajorKin (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey all,

I have been looking to build my own fuzz box the last couple days and I stumbled upon this website.

http://www.buildyourownclone.com/index.html

I've never built a pedal from scratch before and this looks like good way to start. I'm just curious if anyone has bought/built one before and if someone can give me some feedback about these things. 

Thanks!

B


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

You should go over to the diy stompbox forum ( http://www.diystompboxes.com/smfforum/index.php ). You'll find many there that have happily built BYOC projects.

The strongest aspects of these projects are that you don't have to run around getting all the parts from multiple sources (although I imagine Sayal on Dixon Rd. would likely have everything you need in most instances), and that all of the work which might otherwise require additional tool and/or supplies (for making the PCB or machining the box) is already done.

The projects themselves are not stupendous or ground-breaking, but they are often solid recreations of classics, and can include some nice little twists to make them more usable. Once you learn more, you'll likely find more appeal at the DIY site.

Other kit-like and DIY sites you may find interesting are:
Tonepad ( http://www.tonepad.com/ )
General Guitar Gadgets ( http://www.generalguitargadgets.com/ )
Madbean ( http://www.madbeanpedals.com/projects/index.html )

Francisco Pena (Tonepag) and JD Sleep (GGG) are both great guys that I've been corresponding with by e-mail and phone for many years.

Small Bear Electronics in Brooklyn ( http://www.smallbearelec.com/home.html ) has been serving DIY pedal hobbyists and many boutique makers for probably a decade. You couldn't meet a nicer guy. Though his business keeps him hopping, Steve Daniels sets time aside now and then to come up with projects which he sells kits for. The documentation is always excellent, and the how-to guides could simply not be photographed any better.

*********************

I should add that, as well thought-out as these projects can be, there isn't much that can save you from poor soldering technique. There have been plenty that "built" kits and then spent months troubleshooting until they got it working. The fault is not in the kit, but in their novice soldering skills. That doesn't mean you *shouldn't* attempt a build. Just make sure you solder everything in properly.

A word of caution about stompswitches. ALL stompswitches, no matter what type or manufacturer, come with a little glop of grease inside to seat the rocker contacts and prevent "chatter" noise between contact points (think of it like what happens when you drop a quarter on the counter, and it takes a moment to settle down). When people apply heat for too long on the switch solder-lugs, that can cause the grease inside to melt and flow along the contacts, acting as an insulator. I've restored many such switches by taking them apart, removing the film of grease coating the contact, and reassembling. But the best strategy is to use an appropriate-heat iron, and make sure the wire leads are pre-tinned and heated up before being inserted into the switch solder lugs. DO NOT solder all the lugs one after the other. Leave some time for the switch to cool down, and then soldering another lug or two.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

For a beginner BYOC is hard to beat. Great documentation. Nice, helpful forum.

mhammer: I've been reading your DIY posts for awhile (been DIYing for about five years) Thanks for all the advice and mods you've come up with.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

BYOC kits got me started, they are a fantastic starting point and as noted well supported via their forums. The kits are available in Canada from Scott at axeandyoushallreceive.com who is a great guy to deal with, and a board member here.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

+1 to Scott. I've ordered BYOC stuff from him before and it arrived quickly and well packaged.



keto said:


> BYOC kits got me started, they are a fantastic starting point and as noted well supported via their forums. The kits are available in Canada from Scott at axeandyoushallreceive.com who is a great guy to deal with, and a board member here.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Cups said:


> mhammer: I've been reading your DIY posts for awhile (been DIYing for about five years) Thanks for all the advice and mods you've come up with.


Why thanks. I try. Sometimes I miss, and sometimes I hit the target. Happily, people tend to remember the one and not the other!


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2011)

I really like their boards. Super nice boards. I used their big muff board for my big muff build. Super nice boards, did I say that already?


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i had the tremolo built and painted in about 6 hrs...that was going slow...and over two nights...i loved the experience...i am now looking to either do the leeds fuzz (univox fuzz) or a boost pedal...not sure yet...

but i definitely recommend


----------



## MajorKin (Sep 21, 2010)

thanks for all the input everyone. I've asked around quite a bit and BYOC seems to have an outstanding rep. I'm in the process of ordering a "large beaver" now and I'm psyched about it!
Here's a clip of a finished one i found on youtube.

[video=youtube;jn7OqJqVkwY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jn7OqJqVkwY[/video]

thanks again everyone!


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

You might want to consider the "shaved" Beaver mod - many are doing that now... ; )


----------



## sscups (Aug 21, 2010)

I bought 3, pre-built ones, all were byoc from Scott, phaser, od, delay, all work great : ) I can't take credit for the build though : ) I wish I could build it that well.


----------



## MajorKin (Sep 21, 2010)

gtone said:


> You might want to consider the "shaved" Beaver mod - many are doing that now... ; )


lol, i finished the build a couple days ago and although a "shaved" beaver sounds enticing, the large beaver sounds killer! The kit actually came in less than 24 hours after i ordered it so i got to get started right away. it was super fun and it sounds just how i wanted it to. 

thanks again for the help, and the recommendation for Scott, i couldn't believe how fast it got here!


----------

